# Seeds and ways to grow and emersed growing.



## caseym (Jun 23, 2015)

You might want to try putting the rock in some sort of emersed set up and putting it in your tank once the seeds have grown. I grew ebay seeds in an emersed set up and they carpeted the container in only a week.


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

So grow them out of the tank at first? I didn't know I could do that, how did you do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I don't know what kind of tank you intend on running, but a lot of planted tanks -- especially ones with aquasoil and/or co2 run at lower ph and wouldn't the coral melt and then as an aside, wreak havoc on the ph in the process?


----------



## ate (Jul 25, 2013)

You can't grow these in water can you ?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> Well, I don't know what kind of tank you intend on running, but a lot of planted tanks -- especially ones with aquasoil and/or co2 run at lower ph and wouldn't the coral melt and then as an aside, wreak havoc on the ph in the process?




I do run CO2 with EcoComplete, so your saying that the dried coral would dissolve?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

*HC Baby Tear seeds and ways to grow.*



> I recently purchased from Amazon three different types of seeds. Here's how they were identified/described by the seller…
> 
> 1. Glossostigma Hemianthus Callitrichoides (Small Leaf)
> 2. Glossostigma Hemianthus Callitrichoides (Large Leaf)
> 3. Love Grass (I have no idea what this is?)



Can anyone tell me what type of plant the "Love Grass" is, and are there really two types of HC, one with big leaves and smaller leaves??




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The sales listing is quite confusing. _Glossostigma_ describes one genus of plants, while _Hemianthus_ describes another.

"Love Grass" also seems like a generic name; perhaps you could ask the seller for a scientific name? Though, given the first mistake, it might not be accurate either.


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

So if I am to start an emersed setup. Can I take plant clippings out of my aquarium and continue to grow them out of water? [emoji271]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

cdaJiv said:


> So if I am to start an emersed setup. Can I take plant clippings out of my aquarium and continue to grow them out of water? [emoji271]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on the species, of course.

Do note that if they are currently being grown under water, and then grown emersed, there will likely be some die off due to the transition.


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

Ok what about plants that are grown emersed, can I put them directly in my tank without having to worry about jacking up the CO2 or trying to match the fertilizers in the potting soil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

Darkblade48 said:


> The sales listing is quite confusing. _Glossostigma_ describes one genus of plants, while _Hemianthus_ describes another.
> 
> "Love Grass" also seems like a generic name; perhaps you could ask the seller for a scientific name? Though, given the first mistake, it might not be accurate either.




SO, I took your advise and asked the seller what the scientific names were of these plants and his response was… well it'll probably be easier if I just show you…

Message I sent asking the seller the question:










Message I got in response from the seller:









Will somebody tell me if this is to be of concern or if I'm just confused on the topic?


CDA Enterprises


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, that's not very helpful. I guess the only way is for you to try growing it!


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

I have experimented with these same seeds- look for "desktop shrimp tank" if you want to see my experience so far. The seeds become *very* sticky when wet, so applying them to the rocks should be a breeze.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

So now that I've had some time, I'm ready to tell you what my experience was with the three different types of seeds…
All three are true aquatic plants and grew perfectly! The Love grass for the fastest followed by the large leaf HC, and slowest was the small leaf HC. 

I grew HC from seeds in several different ways, I grew the small leaf HC with a DSL method and a 2 1/2 gallon tank, also on volcanic rock (had a fungus outbreak issue but they still grew).
As for large leaf HC and Love Grass In floating aquarium planters (began emersed). [emoji271]

I also I have and immersed set up that I have grown all three in potting soil. I'll post photos when I get home from work. 

Now I have a question and would be happy if we could put our collective minds to use, I have beautiful baby tears growing and potting soil like I mentioned above. How can I yet the baby tears from the immersed set up to my aquarium? The roots are tiny the leaves are tiny, and when I pulled them out of the soil it comes with them. If I try to wash them off break up into individual tiny plants and it is near impossible to plant them individually or even to line them all up roots down leaves out and plant them that way because they're so small. Please give me a hand if you have any ideas or I've had any experience with these plants, Thank you. 


CDA Enterprises


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've found that a pair of tweezers will help immensely when trying to replant HC.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

cdaJiv said:


> SO, I took your advise and asked the seller what the scientific names were of these plants and his response was… well it'll probably be easier if I just show you…
> 
> 
> > "the scientific name _is_ lovegrass!


I really enjoyed that. Thank you.


Are you certain you have HC and glosso? I bought some seeds that were advertised as glosso awhile ago, and at first they looked exactly right. Of course, pretty much all newly sprouting plants look like glosso. Ended up with guppy grass or something.


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

Yea I'm sure I've grown each set of seeds numerous times now they've carpeted one of my tanks already now. I was worried from what I'd seen posted that I would have the same problem but from experience the sellers on Amazon are true to their description. 


CDA Enterprises


----------

